# Stupid stuff you have heard



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok this will be fun. What stupid stuff have you heard from people when you are with your pit.

My favorite:
" Dog aggression can be trained out" " Its not how they are bred its how they are raised"


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh snap you have a female? You can make bank once she goes into heat...


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Oh snap you have a female? You can make bank once she goes into heat...


lol :rofl: yup that one is great!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

"hey do you want to sell that dog"
"hey do you want to breed that dog"
"she is too small to be full blood"
"her head isn't big enough"
"you know they have locking jaws"
"dont feed her raw meat it will make her go crazy"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhh man, my favorite is "it's all in how you raise them" that is the biggest crock of crap I've ever heard in my life. That one is my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

When I have my female out they ALWAYS ask "when are you having puppies?". When I have the boys out they tell me they have female - lets breed them. My 2 questions are " When does she go into heat?" - Iv'e acctually had people {usually men} ask - what is that ? That is truelly sad. The other question is " Do you have $2,500?" thats our usual stud fee. THAT usually shuts them up.
People usually ask arn't I worried that they will attack and kill me ???!! They attack me and I get slobbered to death


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What are you going to do when it's brain gets to big for it's skull, cause you know the brain never stops growing. That is why the dogs are so mean.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

"Yo, lets see how tough yo dawg is gainst my dawg."
"wanna make some easy money"
"You breeding her soon?"
"She is a bad dog and she will attack you or someone else"
"she is a mutt, she aint big nuff"

UGH!!!!!!!!

how many people walk up to you when you are at a park and ask you if you wanna literally fight your dog with theres?!!!!!!!!!!?????????? IDIOT!

-.-


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> When I have my female out they ALWAYS ask "when are you having puppies?". When I have the boys out they tell me they have female - lets breed them. My 2 questions are " When does she go into heat?" - Iv'e acctually had people {usually men} ask - what is that ? That is truelly sad. The other question is " Do you have $2,500?" thats our usual stud fee. THAT usually shuts them up.
> People usually ask arn't I worried that they will attack and kill me ???!! They attack me and I get slobbered to death


My boyfriend took Helena with him to the gas station one night... and some people complimented Helena and then said "just wait til she gets bigger and takes your arm off" (Helena is full grown none the less) lol My boyfriend made them feel really dumb by telling them Helena is my service dog... not technically true... but I do have a doctors note saying she serves a purpose of helping with my depression and anxiety... which makes her an emotional support animal... which runs in the same range as service dogs. :woof: They just don't need special training.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> "Yo, lets see how tough yo dawg is gainst my dawg."
> "wanna make some easy money"
> "You breeding her soon?"
> "She is a bad dog and she will attack you or someone else"
> ...


I would tell them that I work in law enforcement..... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> What are you going to do when it's brain gets to big for it's skull, cause you know the brain never stops growing. That is why the dogs are so mean.


:rofl::rofl::hammer::hammer:

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never heard that one yet


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I have heard it twice now. Not put like that but in the same context LOL


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would tell them that I work in law enforcement..... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


LOL! I KNOW RIGHT!? i should! i got that twice with two of my dogs Monroe my chocolate and with Riley. =/


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Most people tell me Vendetta is WAY to small to be a pitbull. Ummm she is 48# pretty standerd there. But the best is...it is all in how you raise them. To a point I can see this being true but most of the time the person is thinking of just giving the dog enough love and not the training/socilaization that goes into this breed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some guy told me once, " your so pretty but how pretty will you look after that dog tears you up." Ugh and the usual "Are you gunna breed him" and my fave I've heard a bunch of times, "They have small reptilian brains from inbreeding and that makes them aggressive." People are so stupid OMG.


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

I had my first comment...when I told my friend I got a puppy she asked what kind and I told her, first thing out of her mouth was, "oh. You better watch him, and be careful."


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Wanna breed her?
Wanna roll them?
When u having puppies? Ummm. never!
He from the Farm? (Still not sure what that means??)
And my favorite which came from the mouths of highly educated ppl (2 Doctors I work with) was "So when u have kids you going to put them down right??Because they will maul your children"


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

bullies are fat and have no stamina. that's about as dumb as it comes.  
oh and another, pitbulls brains grow faster than their skulls, which makes their brains bleed causeing them to flip out and kill their families, i actually had this idiot tell me this in my own house.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Once they get the taste of blood they never stop.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I always heard the brain swelling myth about Dobermans before I got into Pit Bulls...


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

it started with dobermans, transfered to pitbulls lmao.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

When Red was a pup I took him to my fiances house, and her uncle was there and he said "is that a pitbull, you need to pinch its head off now cause when he gets older he will turn on you, its just there nature"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I've had people tell me he's gunna attack my kid so watch out. The only thing he does to my kid is hog the blanket lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah.. I had people who KNOW ME ask me if I was going to get rid of Helena when the baby comes. I asked them if they were out of their minds! LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah.. I had people who KNOW ME ask me if I was going to get rid of Helena when the baby comes. I asked them if they were out of their minds! LOL


I would get rid of my friends before I got rid of my dog lol. They are not bad dogs to be around kids, I'm sure you've heard the term nanny dog before. I think Helena's gunna be a good big sister. :woof::woof:


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you going to train her to be aggressive?

I was like, what? ur serious?

That's a red nose?? Should have gotten a blue nose, they are less aggressive..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Are you going to train her to be aggressive?
> 
> I was like, what? ur serious?
> 
> That's a red nose?? Should have gotten a blue nose, they are less aggressive..


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I forgot about the red nose are crazy thing I've heard that way too much. Or the yellow eyes are a sign of crazy lol.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How bout the game "style" / bully "style" thing. Kind of an annoying new myth.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

The worst one I've heard was from another Pit Bull owner who told me "Awwwwwww! He is so CUTE! Oh don't worry about the jumping at all. I know Pit Bulls can't learn anything, not even tricks" As soon as that came out of that woman's mouth, I had Nubs doing 15 different tricks. Still to this day as we walk past their house they ask me to show them Nubs's tricks. 

I have gotten the whole "You wanna breed him?" a few times. The funnest one was when they said "What? NEUTERED? What cha gone and do that for? You ruined him!" I was like "Dude, he's a rescue, your not going to get a rescue intact. They take off their reproductive parts so they don't make more babies that end up in the shelter..." "Man, Pit Bulls don't end up in no freaking shelters!" 

Nope, you heard it here, there are no Pit Bulls in shelters :hammer:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a friend said, "he is a pure blooded texas tiger."


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh yeah..I had someone say that Riley was a bad dog because she has a red colored nose.  so sad how people come up with myths.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I would get rid of my friends before I got rid of my dog lol. They are not bad dogs to be around kids, I'm sure you've heard the term nanny dog before. I think Helena's gunna be a good big sister. :woof::woof:


Oh these people are NOT my friends... haha they are just apartment neighbors...

Oh.. and I was at a local pet store once... and had Helena with me. A young guy came up and said she was pretty... and asked me what kind. I said "APBT" He said no... "WHAT KIND" I said... Um.... APBT... lol He said "NO like my dog is a gator mouth... WHAT KIND is yours" I gave up... I said "i dont know she doesn't have papers" LOL No sense in trying to educate that idiot...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> The worst one I've heard was from another Pit Bull owner who told me "Awwwwwww! He is so CUTE! Oh don't worry about the jumping at all. I know Pit Bulls can't learn anything, not even tricks" As soon as that came out of that woman's mouth, I had Nubs doing 15 different tricks. Still to this day as we walk past their house they ask me to show them Nubs's tricks.
> 
> I have gotten the whole "You wanna breed him?" a few times. The funnest one was when they said "What? NEUTERED? What cha gone and do that for? You ruined him!" I was like "Dude, he's a rescue, your not going to get a rescue intact. They take off their reproductive parts so they don't make more babies that end up in the shelter..." "Man, Pit Bulls don't end up in no freaking shelters!"
> 
> Nope, you heard it here, there are no Pit Bulls in shelters :hammer:


Oh wow thats sad... they don't even make it out of some shelters around here.  They won't even give them a chance... 3 days to find the owner... then it's over.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Isis was at pet smart. Had her do a sit stay in front of the cat adoption center, she was sitting beautifully and just checking it all out. A couple with their child come around the corner and the woman goes "That dog wants to attack those cats!!!" (mind you Isis was about 12 weeks at this time). I didn't respond. Meanwhile her 6 year old son was all "Mom the puppy is sooo cute!!" She ignored him and asks me "Is it a purebred?" "Yes" "Oh", then she grabs her 7 year old son , turns him around and walks away.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

lol those r great i havent heard dumb stuff when my dog was out but i really hate when u see am bullies and people call em pits make me want to slap em and take there dogs there selling for a crazy amount of money


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

My neighbor told me that at some point I was going to have to "roll her" or "punk her". I guess he used both terms cause I was looking at him quizzically. He's a nice guy and I'd never heard him say anything so goofy before.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

{Kam pullilng Joseph at a parade}....."Now that's a funny sight, a bulldog pulling a baby in a stroller" "Can I take a picture, that is so rare" "You don't see that everyday"


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

today i heard that mutts are smarter than pure breeds, if the roof of a dogs mouth is white its smart, and that in breeding and line breeding is bad, im done talking to the general public about APBT's and pet people in general lol


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

{Kam pullilng Joseph at a parade}....."Now that's a funny sight, a bulldog pulling a baby in a stroller" "Can I take a picture, that is so rare" "You don't see that everyday"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> {Kam pullilng Joseph at a parade}....."Now that's a funny sight, a bulldog pulling a baby in a stroller" "Can I take a picture, that is so rare" "You don't see that everyday"


Ha ha ha ha I heard that same thing. My son has a small truck, like the shopping cart ones, and Dosia gets his harness and pulls him up and down the street it's so cute. He's the second pit that I've had that loves going for a skate. Marley hates the skate board he wants to eat the wheels lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH man.... I wonder what comments I'm going to get soon when I take out an infant in a stroller and a pit bull for a walk....


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

{Kam pullilng Joseph at a parade}....."Now that's a funny sight, a bulldog pulling a baby in a stroller" "Can I take a picture, that is so rare" "You don't see that everyday"


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

UGHHH..sorry for posting it a gazillion times .... COMPUTER IS JACKING UP...ugh.. SORRY ALL just meant to post it once


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

when i first got Daisy, my fiances brother said "one day it'll turn on you" .. i told him not to believe everything he hears.. he now has a pretty little apbt female pup


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cEElint said:


> when i first got Daisy, my fiances brother said "one day it'll turn on you" .. i told him not to believe everything he hears.. he now has a pretty little apbt female pup


 A good dog speaks volumes!


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

im i breeding him
does he have a lock jaw yet
ur dog is not pure breed it doesnt have croped ears(i know i was like wtf?)
*my favorite*
pit bulls use their tails as weapons when they fight.


----------



## ZeusAndCrew (Jan 22, 2010)

Not so much as a dumb comment but someone telling me off.

My husband and I were in Petsmart with Zeus one day minding our own business and Zeus was being his usual well-behaved self when this older woman dressed impeccably marched up to me and proceeded to say:
"How dare you bring a dog like that into this store and endanger everyone here! Leave this store now or I'll have to go the manager!"

I told her to pound sand.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

the worst comment thrown at me so far by an idiot is..."why are you raising a man killer"? when the man asked me that i said "why are you raising a pig"? and pointed at his wife...hahahaha.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> the worst comment thrown at me so far by an idiot is..."why are you raising a man killer"? when the man asked me that i said "why are you raising a pig"? and pointed at his wife...hahahaha.


LOL I would of loved to see the look on their face after you said that.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> LOL I would of loved to see the look on their face after you said that.


oh it was classic! i am usually not a rude person. people use to tell me that you have to have thick skin to own our breed and for far too long i think most of us as owners have to endure the mentallity of the avergae idiot. i try my best to portray myself in the best possible light so that people see that i am not some thug that perpetuates the stereotype of what a pitbull owner looks like.

however sometimes....and in this case in particular i really felt a comment with that much shock value was warranted!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> the worst comment thrown at me so far by an idiot is..."why are you raising a man killer"? when the man asked me that i said "why are you raising a pig"? and pointed at his wife...hahahaha.


:goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl: That sounds like some thing I would say +1 for you :woof:


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

When i told my family that we got a APBT they all said crazy stuff.

"Those dogs are the most unpredictable"
"Why would you get one of them? Omg"


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl: That sounds like some thing I would say +1 for you :woof:


he he he....


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

NewPitThena said:


> When i told my family that we got a APBT they all said crazy stuff.
> 
> "Those dogs are the most unpredictable"
> "Why would you get one of them? Omg"


dont worry i can almost guarantee that your pup will steal their hearts! these dogs have a weird way of doing that. i never fully understood it till i owned one.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> the worst comment thrown at me so far by an idiot is..."why are you raising a man killer"? when the man asked me that i said "why are you raising a pig"? and pointed at his wife...hahahaha.


Oh holy crap!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

My dog tool has a huge head and the other day at breakfast a group of biker/******** came up to us and said "oh his heads to big hes probably sick from his brain swelling."


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Oh snap you have a female? You can make bank once she goes into heat...


LMAO, yeah, us new Yorkers get that nonsense alot, that's why we have shelters FULL of pits.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Food*

" You shouldn't feed her "PEOPLE FOOD".

...oh, O.K. I didnt know meat and vegetables were put on this earth for PEOPLE only.

my response is sometimes:

" So a up until 20 years ago dogs were running around in the forest chasing down bags of Eukanuba?"

Most of the time it's:

" Yeah, I agree." ...why argue with someone walking a *mack-shapa-nooka-doodle* ( or whatever it is they call that furry thing )

I also love

"You should have them FIXED, it makes them healthier"
Than why didn't god make us all eunuchs?

but usually I say " Yeah, I agree"

I'm not even going to get into the LOCK-JAW thing.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> "Yo, lets see how tough yo dawg is gainst my dawg."
> "wanna make some easy money"
> "You breeding her soon?"
> "She is a bad dog and she will attack you or someone else"
> ...


I've had a few. My replies were, I'd rather fight you instead.

Their response is
"nah dog, don't take it personal yo"

Dog fighters hardly ever step into the pit themselves.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Purple Nose Lineage*



Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh these people are NOT my friends... haha they are just apartment neighbors...
> 
> Oh.. and I was at a local pet store once... and had Helena with me. A young guy came up and said she was pretty... and asked me what kind. I said "APBT" He said no... "WHAT KIND" I said... Um.... APBT... lol He said "NO like my dog is a gator mouth... WHAT KIND is yours" I gave up... I said "i dont know she doesn't have papers" LOL No sense in trying to educate that idiot...


"gator mouth" 
LOL, never heard that one, thats funny, where do they come up with these things. I would have said something like

" WORD !?!, I got a Dragon Tail Hurricane with Purple Nose Lineage." They would have probably acted like they've heard of that before.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*WOW*



ROYCE BOOBS said:


> im i breeding him
> does he have a lock jaw yet
> ur dog is not pure breed it doesnt have croped ears(i know i was like wtf?)
> *my favorite*
> pit bulls use their tails as weapons when they fight.


...if this was a contest YOU WON !

LMAO.... where do you live? ( dont mean that sarcastically, and I am sure your comments don't represent the ignorance of your neighbors, Im just extremely curious now.

Take care brother.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

"How are you going to feel when she attacks your child"


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...if this was a contest YOU WON !
> 
> LMAO.... where do you live? ( dont mean that sarcastically, and I am sure your comments don't represent the ignorance of your neighbors, Im just extremely curious now.
> 
> Take care brother.


i live in the OC santa ana costa mesa boarder. the one that said pitbulls use their tails as weapons was said by my cousins boyfriend. i told him how big of a dumb @$$ he was. he started laughing and i just told him to stfu lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*wow*



american_pit13 said:


> "How are you going to feel when she attacks your child"


that's not only ignorant, but a cowardly way to spread negative energy. 
that is so wrong on so many levels, that pisses me off.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*pitbull tails*



ROYCE BOOBS said:


> i live in the OC santa ana costa mesa boarder. the one that said pitbulls use their tails as weapons was said by my cousins boyfriend. i told him how big of a dumb @$$ he was. he started laughing and i just told him to stfu lol


thats seriously the most ignorant one i ever heard.

yeah, ok, so im going to ignore the massive strong jaw i have thats filled with sharp teeth and Im oing to whip you with an appendage that i use for balance...lol. And im gonna aim it at YOUR sharp teeth, maybe I could knock out your teeth in the process.

Their second weapon of choice is their ears...lol. they smack em up against the other dogs' mouth.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> that's not only ignorant, but a cowardly way to spread negative energy.
> that is so wrong on so many levels, that pisses me off.


As I have 2 young children and 5 pitbulls I hear that one the most.


----------

